# Discussion - Comps and Prizes



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

For those of us in far-flung places its just not an issue


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

I think that's a tough one as AKFF Australia wide. Could you pick a day when each own area targets a particular species at a predetermined weight or size? In other words if you fished the Gold Coast canals and targeted Bream and it was over 35cm for example and another yakker was fishing Palmy and caught a Mackarel at 75cm. The bream would be deemed the winner as it was way above legal length and so on

Sorry if I have not explained it correctly


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

That sounds good. It just needs to be balanced and fair


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

The fishing comp was great, but - needed to be open for more than a week every month so that more people could participate (esp. those of us who live an hours drive from nearest waterway)
Just so Carnster doesn't win every single prize an "mystery fish / size" could be added each month to give mere mortals a chance at winning something.

Photo comps are also fun - perhaps have a "theme" each month / quarter instead of open slather?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Juniors comp?
It's been mooted ...
Thoughts?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd love to see the caption comp back up and running. Same goes for the photo comp. we probably need to lead from the front in contributing to them at first to ensure they get up and running. We could even let Keza contribute to the photo comp once and then never again


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Comps r gr8 IMHO, particularly the monthly comp, because u get 2 c all the other members fish and how gr8 they r on a level playing field.
I am not just saying that because i won last yrs. As Jon said i never received a prize 4 a monthly comp, other competitors won prizes for entering.
I did enjoy the SOO snapper and big AL's winter comp. 
I agree with spork, can we keep it open the whole month? 
Fish should b on a brag mat if at all possible.
I think that whoever organises the comp should receive some (albeit token) compensation (say a prize - gift voucher.....) for the many hours of hard work involved.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Lazybugger said:


> And multiple people don't bother because of the limited window. I know because I am one of them.


Me to, I did manage to enter a few times, but nowhere near every month.
Having said that, I didn't volunteer to run it, so I guess I should just be thankful that it has been resurrected.


----------

